

Why you shouldn't be using S3 or Google App Engine - smanek
http://www.electricmonk.nl/log/2008/06/24/why-you-shouldnt-be-using-s3-or-google-app-engine/

======
lakeeffect
This link is not working, maybe they should use EC2.

~~~
olefoo
or it could that the /. effect produced by an hacker news is now sufficient to
swamp dynamic blog software that has to generate each page from a database...

